# Grounding



## kduff70 (Jan 11, 2015)

I was going thru the Ncees outline for area of study and wanted to know what reference to use or search for when it comes to grounding section under the transmission distribution section?

Thank you for any information


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I would say a fair number of grounding questions are "code" questions.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jan 12, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I would say a fair number of grounding questions are "code" questions.




I think you should be prepared for questions about soil resistivity measurement as well. I'm not sure of a good source since the code can be a bit spotty since it doesn't apply to power generation or transmission/distribution. NESC will provide some guidence on step &amp; touch potentials.


----------



## eksor_PE (Jan 13, 2015)

I used this as one of my references: https://support.fluke.com/find-sales/Download/Asset/2633834_6115_ENG_A_W.PDF


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 13, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say a fair number of grounding questions are "code" questions.
> ...




Nah.

But be sure you have a NEC available. Some grounding questions may be easily answered with the information it has. Also, as Ken said, the NESC is a valuable reference.


----------



## Submarine Guy (Jan 13, 2015)

One of the references I took was a paper I found online called "Resistance Grounding System Basics" by Michael D. Seal, P.E.

I also used a white paper from some guys at Schweitzer Labs titled "Methods for Detecting Ground Faults in Medium-Voltage Distribution Power Systems". There is some good discussion on ground fault protection and detection methods including the impact of different types of grounding systems.

I found these fairly easily by doing a google search for grounding, distribution system or something similar to that.


----------



## kduff70 (Jan 13, 2015)

thank you all for the information


----------



## Kovz (Jan 14, 2015)

There is some info on Ground Resistance testing in the Electrical Engineers Guide by Graffeo as well.


----------



## iwire (Jan 15, 2015)

eksor_PE said:


> I used this as one of my references: https://support.fluke.com/find-sales/Download/Asset/2633834_6115_ENG_A_W.PDF


This is the same material i studied and used for work and exam


----------

